# Oh Craigslist you do it again



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

So tonight after putting in 30 hours at work this weekend i go on craigslist and search for fish tanks i do it weekly so nothing new for me to do then i find a 90 gallon for 35 bucks i was like what!! So i called the guy he is a teacher and the tank has been taken down for a year now he had it in his class room and now he teaches high school so he just took it home.

Well i was wondering what would be the best type of filtration to use and how large of a heater would one 300 watt cut it casue thats whats in my 55 now. i was also wondering if i could use 4x4s and 2x4s i have some laying around in my barn so i figured id give it a go.

Any ideas would be wonderful and what all would i need for a ugj system other than a power head.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats on a good deal! There was a 55 for free posted on CL here last week. I called 5 min after the post and it was already promised :x

The best filtration IMHO is a wet/dry. There are several DIY wet/dry threads.

For the heater 300 would be enough if room temp compaired to tank temp isn't too much of a difference. I have a 300 that heats my 150 but it only has to heat it 10 degrees above room temp at the most.

4 x 4's are fine they are stronger than 2 x 4s. Only drawback to lumber 'lying around' is it being twisted. You want to make sure you have a nice level consistent surface to support the tank.

For the ugj, search this section there are some detailed posts, but basically just some PVC.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

thats how i got my 55 everythin i needed and then some for 50 bucks.

The 4x4s should be good ill check them tommrow
But if not i just got 600 back from the goverment so you know But i want to use some of it to pay for my fall classes so im gunna budget myself cause i don't want to use the money i save all for school and i don't want to use all this check on fish stuff you know what im saying


----------



## dr wethumb (Jun 22, 2008)

Plumbing and sump wet dry's are are problamatic.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

dr wethumb said:


> Plumbing and sump wet dry's are are problamatic.


I've never had any significant problems with them


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

can i run hob filters on it? or would a canister be better and i wouldn't have to change the filter media as often and a hob? 
*** been in to fish for a while but its just lately like a year now *** been in to africans and never though of anything like a canister filter.
Im limited to space unless i take down my 20's.
Could i put plants in this tank i have peacocks and haps and a single mbuna and compressiceps
Would the plants be destroyed in a heart beat and what would be the fastest way to cycle run my existing filters wilth the new one for like 2 weeks and ill more then likely be useing the same sand in my 55 im going to use about half of it and half new would that help with the cycle go faster?? *** read alot of diffrent things on how to do it so i dunno what way to go


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Your cheapest and most efficient method would be wet/dry. For $30 you can get a rio pump then go to lowes and get a couple of buckets and some pot scrubbers and some tube.

Your next option would be a canister but they are expensive. The rena xp3 i have is usually around $150. The actual canister is nice but I was not satisfied with the plastic nozzles and such. But the tube it has is easily adaptable to PVC.

The HOB works but are noisy and clog up quick.

Your plants wont be destroyed in a heartbeat. I've had plants in mine for quite a while. They killed one but have left the rest alone. Maybe I forgot to feed them or something :-?

If you have other tanks with HOB on them I would use one of thoes for a month or more at the same time that you are using your canister or whatever other filter you decided on. The bacteria in your old HOB will help your new filter to get seeded.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

kingpoiuy Where in michigan are you from??


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Lots of posts here on not using 4x4's, I think it was due to warping issues. 2x4s are more than strong enough if the stand is built right. If in doubt, doubleing up the 2x4's is much better.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Well my idea was to use the 4x4 as legs and 2x4s on the rest. or would that not work.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Holland/Grand Rapids area. Nice to see someone else in my state!


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Just an option, of using all 2 x 4s, or you could even use 4 x 4s on the corners, and possibly cut notches in them, but here is a common way people build stands.
I have a funny ghetto pic I made in paint to help. :lol:










The BLACK lines on the corners, are 2x4s, standin' straight, and, they are screwed, or nailed, to the RED lines(2x4s) , of which are, say, an inch or 2 shorter than the other 2x4 (BLACK line)
Then, the BLACK line, across, is sitting on the (red) 2x4s, and you do this all the way around the stand. Then, the (black) 2x4 on the bottom, all the way around, is nailed, or screwed to the the 2x4s standing up, which support, the top 2x4 which lays on them.And, inside, the 2x4s You'd do all the way around, would be another, short enough to where it fits within and you screw or nail it, to the shorter (red) standing 2x4s.And, I didn't include thisin the pic, but for a 4 foot, tank,you need to make a center brace, and double it up also..

If this confused you, PM me, and I'll try to explain it better.IT's just that 2x4s, are a much simpler solution to building a stand. (and it's hard explaining all this very simply.... :roll:  )


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

danielratti said:


> Well my idea was to use the 4x4 as legs and 2x4s on the rest. or would that not work.


You might want to do a search for more info is all I meant... I have no experiance with 4x4's other than my deck.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

So i was sleeping and i woke up at 600 with a idea i have some garden hoses thats in good shape and i was wondering if i could us that for my ugj sysem just cap off one end and i have some tubeing in my barn that i could use for the jets comming up out of the sand. Would this be a good idea or do you guys think it would flop.

Cause the way i was looking at it was that the hose would me more flexable then the pvc.

I also found a stand in my barn that im going to use so that takes care of the stand deal i talked to the guy about the tank and he told me that for a while it wasn't used for fish and they kept snakes then he switched it over to fish for his class room but its a older tank it has the reall thick glass and weights a ton and a half i found that out when i picked it up and carried out of the back of my truck to like 10 feet away on the side of my house.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

used garden hoses have lawn chemicals they pick up from the lawn on them.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

there not used thats the great part. You don't think it will work either do you


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

If they aren't used they might work. Worth a try. :thumb:


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

I would stay away from the garden hose. I don't remember what chemicals are in them but it is not even recommended that you drink from them. If you want to drink from them you are supposed to get the blue "safe" ones. That is enough to make me keep it out of my tanks.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

is it even needed to have a ugj system? *** seen some tanks with out them. i know it helps with water movement but what else?

I don't know what type of filter to use yet i found some used fluva 404 filters would that be enough filtration?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

UGJ isn't necessary as a requirement but it is beneficial. They help keep the junk floating in the water so the filter picks it up instead of it settling into the gravel. They keep the gravel cleaner and reduce the need for vacuuming.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

well what would be a good amout of jets? i have 6 already and im not quite done yet you can never over do it right?


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

demillso said:


> I would stay away from the garden hose. I don't remember what chemicals are in them but it is not even recommended that you drink from them.


oh oh, I used to drink from them every day, every summer when i was a kid, haha. 
That flexible tubing like they got on siphoning gravel cleaners should work fine i'd think. And since theres no 90 degree turns I think the flow would be faster. Also, theres another flexible tubing they've got for plumbing instead of PVC, I think its that PEX stuff. Fits all pvc joints etc., I plan on using it for my next one.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

danielratti said:


> Well my idea was to use the 4x4 as legs and 2x4s on the rest. or would that not work.


 A 2 by 6 would make a much better leg than a 4 by 4 would. Most 4 by 4's have been treated for exterior use and are unsuitable for interior use because of the toxins they give off. 4 by 4's also tend to still be wet deep inside and as they dry out, they can warp and twist. You may spend a little more for two 2 by 4's sandwiched together with half inch plywood inside or for a 2 by 6, but it is a lot cheaper than fixing a broken tank and throwing out a warped stand.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

danielratti said:


> Well my idea was to use the 4x4 as legs and 2x4s on the rest. or would that not work.


 A 2 by 6 would make a much better leg than a 4 by 4 would. Most 4 by 4's have been treated for exterior use and are unsuitable for interior use because of the toxins they give off. 4 by 4's also tend to still be wet deep inside and as they dry out, they can warp and twist. You may spend a little more for two 2 by 4's sandwiched together with half inch plywood inside or for a 2 by 6, but it is a lot cheaper than fixing a broken tank and throwing out a warped stand.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

danielratti said:


> Well my idea was to use the 4x4 as legs and 2x4s on the rest. or would that not work.


 A 2 by 6 would make a much better leg than a 4 by 4 would. Most 4 by 4's have been treated for exterior use and are unsuitable for interior use because of the toxins they give off. 4 by 4's also tend to still be wet deep inside and as they dry out, they can warp and twist. You may spend a little more for two 2 by 4's sandwiched together with half inch plywood inside or for a 2 by 6, but it is a lot cheaper than fixing a broken tank and throwing out a warped stand.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

danielratti said:


> Well my idea was to use the 4x4 as legs and 2x4s on the rest. or would that not work.


 A 2 by 6 would make a much better leg than a 4 by 4 would. Most 4 by 4's have been treated for exterior use and are unsuitable for interior use because of the toxins they give off. 4 by 4's also tend to still be wet deep inside and as they dry out, they can warp and twist. You may spend a little more for two 2 by 4's sandwiched together with half inch plywood inside or for a 2 by 6, but it is a lot cheaper than fixing a broken tank and throwing out a warped stand.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I already got one i found a big metal one in my barn that weights about 30 pounds.

Well today i got another 55 for free with another stand heaters filters and all the extras looks like i got some more tanks going in my basement and maybe one in the bedroom Who knows *** got 6 30s in my basement a 30 up stairs a 55 and 2 20s.

What a day off i tell you what.

I spent about 8 dollars doing my ugj maybe ill get a filter for that cheap??


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

so i have my 90 set up but im not to thrilled with the ugj system i think i need a bigger pump what it the biggest i can go with out it being to strong.

Btw i broke my lights for the tank i pluged them in they didn't work and i took the bulbs out and put them in the bathroom they worked i was like wtf


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

oops


----------



## lomax (Nov 14, 2003)

4x4 can work but it takes more planing and you have to be near a good lumber yard that has them kiln dry.

if they are not going to used as part of the design then stick to 2 inch stock.


----------

